# толковый



## seitt

Greetings

I'm having a bit of difficulty with the word толковый as in, for example:
Современный толковый словарь русского языка Ефремовой

How would you define толковый, please? What kinds of dictionaries are толковый and what kinds of dictionaries are not толковый? If a dictionary is not толковый, how do you define it?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Maroseika

Толковать - объяснять. This sense is a bit outdated, but растолковать - объяснить is widely used.

Толковый словарь - the dictionary, explaining the meaning of words, glossary (like Webster).
Besides such dictionaries there are орфографический, морфологический, фразеологический, этимологический and many other dictionaries.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

"Толковый словарь" is a monolingual dictionary which gives the meanings of the words. It may also provide their etymology, but hasn't to.
"Толковый" comes from "толковать" (to interpret, to decipher the meaning of something), and, in last instance, from "толк" (sense, meaning, utility).


----------



## Vektus

Besides, when "толковый" is not used with the noun "словарь" its meaning is different.
For example, "Это толковое объяснение" means that the explanation is good, reasonable, etc.
But this word is a bit old-fashioned now really and, I suppose, it's used mostly in this word combination only (толковый словарь) or can be met in fiction.


----------



## Ёж!

Vektus said:


> But this word is a bit old-fashioned now really and, I suppose, it's used mostly in this word combination only (толковый словарь) or can be met in fiction.


??? ...
Also: "толковый человек"; "толковая вещь" ...

And yes, "толковый словарь" is an explanatory dictionary that explains what many words mean or should mean.


----------



## Vektus

Безусловно, в разных регионах могут говорить по-разному. Я не говорю, что эти словосочетания звучат неверно. Но я редко слышу его вживую в последнее время, поэтому делаю такой вывод. Мне самой это слово тоже кажется скорее "книжным", чем разговорным.


----------



## Maroseika

Vektus said:


> Безусловно, в разных регионах могут говорить по-разному. Я редко слышу его вживую в последнее время, поэтому делаю такой вывод. Мне самой это слово тоже кажется скорее "книжным", чем разговорным.



Все-таки книжное - совсем не то, что старомодное или устарелое. Мне это слово кажется вполне современным и даже совсем не книжным (напр. толковый парень).


----------



## Ёж!

Книжным — возможно (судить не могу). Но устаревшим — ни в малой степени (во всяком случае, по моим впечатлениям). О старине нисколько не напоминает мне (not old-fashioned).


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Редкое слово не значит книжное.


----------



## Ёж!

Вот редким, по-моему, точно нельзя его назвать… Не выглядит реже многих других.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks – I understand from what you say that a Russian-English & English-Russian dictionary would not be a толковый словарь – what kind of словарь would it be, please?


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Русско-английский & англо-русский словарь... probably двуязычный, but usually bilingual dictionaries don't get special names. What would you call it in English?


----------



## Sobakus

seitt said:


> Many thanks – I understand from what you say that a Russian-English & English-Russian dictionary would not be a толковый словарь – what kind of словарь would it be, please?



Русско-английский и англо-русский словари


----------



## Maroseika

seitt said:


> Many thanks – I understand from what you say that a Russian-English & English-Russian dictionary would not be a толковый словарь – what kind of словарь would it be, please?



I think we can call them орфографические, because they usually show necessary grammatical forms. There are also specialized bilingual dictionaries, such as фразеологические, тематические, этимологические словари, словари управления, etc.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.

I think 'bilingual dictionary' and 'translation dictionary' are both fine in English. It would seem that you have literal equivalents of both: двуязычный словарь and переводной словарь.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilingual_dictionary
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%B2%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B9_%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8C


----------



## Maroseika

seitt said:


> I think 'bilingual dictionary' and 'translation dictionary' are both fine in English. It would seem that you have literal equivalents of both: двуязычный словарь and переводной словарь.


"Переводной словарь" is not used for that, unless you mean the dictionary was translated from other language (like etymological dictionary of Max Vasmer, originally written in German). But we can say переводной роман (tranlated from other language) or переводческий словарь (specialized dictionary for the interpreters).


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - wouldn't that be переводный? That's what the Oxford Russian-English dictionary says.


----------



## Maroseika

seitt said:


> Many thanks - wouldn't that be переводный? That's what the Oxford Russian-English dictionary says.



Both переводно́й and перево́дный are possible in this case, but перево́дный is the obsolete variant.
I think nowadays переводной is applied only to the exams (переводной экзамен из 8 в 9 класс) or to the bills (переводной вексель - bill of exchange).


----------



## seitt

Ah, I see. Many thanks.


----------

